# advice needed truck size for fifth wheel



## peleger (Feb 3, 2002)

my wife and i just purchase a used 1993 265 jayco in 
december,always had trailers but kept on season lots
this is going to be a new experience for us ,i need all 
the info i can get to purchase the best truck.at first we
do not plan long haul but i know we will in a few year.

        thanks
        paul


----------



## C Nash (Feb 3, 2002)

advice needed truck size for fifth wheel

Hello Paul,
It would help to know the Jaco's loaded weight. I would buy at least a 3/4 ton with towing pagage.  I like the 460 ford and 454 Chevrolet engines but, the 351 or 350 will probably tow the Jaco with the proper axle ratio. If you are thinking diesel the ford p/s, dodge cummings or 6.5 chev turbo should do the job.  Most prefer the ps ford.  If you are looking at new, I would look at the new chev duramax.  Lots of good reviews but, it has not been out there long enough to prove itself. I personally like the duallys for towing even the smaller trailers because of the handling and stoping. I tow a 28 ft cougar, that the factory recommends you can tow with a 1/2 ton, w/slide with a 6.5 chev dually.  Towed it with a 1/2 ton and never felt confortable.  Over buy on towing, you will probably be getting a larger trailer in a couple yrs anyway.  Good luck

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com


----------

